# Some of my beauties



## cain47 (Dec 19, 2017)

Hey there. 
Figured I'll finally get around to show some of the gorgeous knives and handles I've collected over the years of this knife obsession.
So without further ado.
K&S b2 Tanaka with a terrafernhandles custom handle.





K&S Shinko Kurokumo with pcpken custom handle




Yu kurosaki r2 with pcpken custom handle




K&S Akebono with a custom handle from anton kudris



Robin Dalman ex-PA gyuto with a custom handle and saya



I'll have more coming up soon as soon as I can find the pictures of them


----------

